# lookin' for carp in Va. tidal rivers



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm a regular to P&S but new to this Virginia Board. I'm lookin' for information, ideas, catch reports...anything to continue my research into Chesapeake Bay carp fishing. I travel around a LOT, do a lot of multi species fishing, but find the allure of tidal (and brackish) carp quite unique. I've spent a lifetime fishig the upper Bay, do a regular annual circuit through DC/Virginia/West Virginia Potomac waters but am looking further south to extend MY angling range over the next three year plan.

Anyone have any tips or sightings...can keep your hotspots to yourself; I'm just looking for general area. Board or PM welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Carp:*

I've seen many large ones around the Harrison Bridge Rt. 156, while fishing for Stripers. The big bay on the southwest side is really shallow, but that's where I've them....and a lot of good Stripers.

Good Luck

FW


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Hog Island WMA in Surry County.

Contact Mac Walls at DGIF office in Williamsburg.

The inner pools are lousy with carp.

allot of folks used to Bow-fish for them.

Good Luck.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try one of the many tributaries that lead to the Elizabeth River, Try the kempsville area of virginia beach, plenty of big carp in there,


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

masons crk in norfolk is full of carp...


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

and so is the back lake of Mt. Trashmore, some bigguns too.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a regular to P&S but new to this Virginia Board. I'm lookin' for information, ideas, catch reports...anything to continue my research into Chesapeake Bay carp fishing. I travel around a LOT, do a lot of multi species fishing, but find the allure of tidal (and brackish) carp quite unique. I've spent a lifetime fishig the upper Bay, do a regular annual circuit through DC/Virginia/West Virginia Potomac waters but am looking further south to extend MY angling range over the next three year plan.
> 
> ...


The Chickahominy and James Rivers have loads of carp.


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

What do you use to catch 'em?...I have seen quite a few while striper fishing and they don't seem to like lures of any kind...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ive always used dough balls. take some bread and roll it up into lil balls. you can make a crap load of bait out of about 6 peices of bread. i put the dough balls in a small tupperware container.

carp put one hell of a fight!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> ive always used dough balls. take some bread and roll it up into lil balls. you can make a crap load of bait out of about 6 peices of bread. i put the dough balls in a small tupperware container.
> 
> carp put one hell of a fight!


yes they do!!!! I take 2 can of corn, cheaper the better. Throw a handful out, then put 1 or 2 kernels on hook, wait for the fun to begin.

Ps: Carolina rig or no weight at all.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishloser said:


> yes they do!!!! I take 2 can of corn, cheaper the better. Throw a handful out, then put 1 or 2 kernels on hook, wait for the fun to begin.
> 
> Ps: Carolina rig or no weight at all.


dont forget using a boober to fish for them is fun also.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

upper Mattaponi > Upper Piankitank


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> dont forget using a boober to fish for them is fun also.


and lord have mercy if its time for locust or cicadas, just put live one on hook, no weight, and put in front of a carp. Fly fishing at its best.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all. I have a carp bait for ya. Make a dough ball, but don't use bread. Use wheaties and coca cola. Pour enough coke into the wheaties to form a thick dough, break it off and press it around the hook. Carp fun to catch but i've never eaten one  

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

BrokenRod said:


> Hello all. I have a carp bait for ya. Make a dough ball, but don't use bread. Use wheaties and coca cola. Pour enough coke into the wheaties to form a thick dough, break it off and press it around the hook. Carp fun to catch but i've never eaten one
> 
> Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!
> Take Someone Fishin


I have eaten carp, not bad. No little bones. Carp is considered a delicacy evey where in the world except here in the U.S. In fact, when the hostages were rescued from Iran, upon return to the U.S., they were served baked carp.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

*rattler*

hey rattler where is mason's creek in Norfolk???


----------



## vbman2004 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Carp*

Carp are easily trainable. As mentioned before about the corn, if you want to catch some big ones, go by your favorite fishing spot and throw out some corn. if you do it almost daily at about the same time, you will train them. Then you can use a couple kernals at the same time, then put some on a hook and within a few minutes, you will land a big one.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Mason's creek is on Tidewaterdrive on the way to Ocienview. Past the cemetary and naval entrance I believe.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Sledge142 said:


> What do you use to catch 'em?...I have seen quite a few while striper fishing and they don't seem to like lures of any kind...


My fav baits are dough on a single hook (don't like trebles...I hang up on bottom too much...instead slide that bait holder spring down a single hook shank), sweet corn, soaked and softened (and flavored) feed corn, below a sliding sinker 1-2 ounces. Sticky chemically-sharpened hooks and keep the point exposed to better stick it to the carp. No, carp don't seem keen to lures but reports to the contrary turn up, and a lot get accidently snagged by lure tossers. Fly tossers do quite well sight fishing to them...there's even a fly carp boat guide now on the Susquehanna in Pa specializing in sight fishing for carp. 

Thanks everyone for your ideas and help!!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

vbman2004 said:


> Carp are easily trainable. As mentioned before about the corn, if you want to catch some big ones, go by your favorite fishing spot and throw out some corn. if you do it almost daily at about the same time, you will train them. Then you can use a couple kernals at the same time, then put some on a hook and within a few minutes, you will land a big one.


Yea, I do the chumming thing...day or two ahead of time if circumstances allow... canned corn...use a lot of cracked/feed corn from Southern States I get in the 50lb sacks. Toss out a bucketful right out of the bag; if I have time I'll sometimes soak it overnight...rehydrates and soaks up water and I can toss it farther off the bulkhead with my chum scoop. If I don't have time to chum ahead of time I'll squeeze a wet bread-based chum ball over the bait and sinker to give it a bit more come-hither


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Carp are pretty much in all the man made waterways around here in Virginia Beach. I've caught Carp in almost all the neighborhood lakes in the Kempsville area. They get pretty big around here too. 

I go to school at TCC in Virginia Beach and I saw one swimming in the shallows in the lake they have there on Thursday when I took a smoke break from one of my classes. It must have been at least 18 inches.


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

The waterfront in City Point holds some big carp. The remains of the Union wharf during the siege of Petersburg are under the water so there are some snags. As a kid I used to catch carp using corn up to 20lbs. They do put up a good fight. Has anyone gone after them with a bow?


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

chix beach has alot in duck feeding areas


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i wasn't gonna say any thing cause thats a lil secret of the chx bch locals but i've caught carp up to 31" under the cbbt (pleasurehouse lake)


----------

